# Kid E now arrived



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 2, 2018)

Hello,

So Kid E arrive yesterday September 1 morning at 10.22AM, she arrive two weeks before she arrive, she is of course gorgeous with blonde hair and blue eyes and weighing 7.5lbs and in length 51cm. 

We on Saturday morning Mr. Lucy and me arrive to the hospital at about 9AM at 9.15AM in the delivery room and at 10.22AM Kid E arrive. Day Nanny arrive with Kid's A-D they all see Kid E approx 11.15AM, Kid B especially excited and I thought so excited she might wet her panties and embarrass Mama and Papa in a public situation, but she didn't and so when we get home she got double ice cream.

Now we have had night one with Kid E, she was very well behaved no screaming. The other kidlets adore her, Kid A aged five years in age has been kissing her head and Kid B aged three years in age sitting and holding her hand and Kid C and Kid D both age twenty one in months they adore her also but I don't know if they know what the baby is, I think they see a tiny cute thing and think she is a doll or something.

Total number hours of sleep in this house Saturday night = Four.


----------



## boedicca (Sep 2, 2018)

Very sweet! I love big families. I'm 1 of 5. We were all born close together, too.  I hope they all grow up to be friends.


----------



## Tilly (Sep 2, 2018)

Congrats, Lucy!
I hope you’re feeling OK.


----------



## Vastator (Sep 2, 2018)

Well done! You’re a credit to our people. We need more women like you.


----------



## MarathonMike (Sep 2, 2018)

Congrats 5 kids wow!


----------



## miketx (Sep 2, 2018)

Congratulations!


----------



## Tom Horn (Sep 2, 2018)

NICE!  5 kids in 5 years?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You're gonna wear that thang out!


----------



## Natural Citizen (Sep 2, 2018)

Congrats.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 2, 2018)

Congratulations.


----------



## WinterBorn (Sep 2, 2018)

Congrats!


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## koshergrl (Sep 2, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Hello,
> 
> So Kid E arrive yesterday September 1 morning at 10.22AM, she arrive two weeks before she arrive, she is of course gorgeous with blonde hair and blue eyes and weighing 7.5lbs and in length 51cm.
> 
> ...


Yeah no more sleeping for you for about 20 years. Maybe more. 

Congratulations on your growing family, what a blessing.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 2, 2018)

boedicca said:


> Very sweet! I love big families. I'm 1 of 5. We were all born close together, too.  I hope they all grow up to be friends.



I am one of six, Mr. Lucy is one of five, my Mama is one of six and my Papa is one of eight, so you see exceptionally productive  I know our kidlets will when grown be close friends as already Kid A and Kid B are close also Kid A is very protective of all of them and he also is at age five years in age charming and a tiny gentleman he kisses womens hands when he meets them, he does not now so often touch their boobies he used to do this but only if me or Mr. Lucy were holding him he would touch random womens boobies in public situations, but as he was then about three years in age they thought this was cute


----------



## Pogo (Sep 2, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Hello,
> 
> So Kid E arrive yesterday September 1 morning at 10.22AM, she arrive two weeks before she arrive, she is of course gorgeous with blonde hair and blue eyes and weighing 7.5lbs and in length 51cm.
> 
> ...



That's four hours _total for everybody_, right?

Congratulations Oosie.  Happy to hear the happy news and that you and the kidlet came out all healthy.  Now you're the proud mother of two vowels and three consonants including a fricative and a dental.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 2, 2018)

Vastator said:


> Well done! You’re a credit to our people. We need more women like you.



"Our people"?  You're a music aficionado?


----------



## Vastator (Sep 2, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Well done! You’re a credit to our people. We need more women like you.
> ...


If you don’t know... You’re disposable...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 2, 2018)

Tilly said:


> Congrats, Lucy!
> I hope you’re feeling OK.



I am okay but tired of course, not that I care because Kid E is a darling 

I am today Monday going to have a Martini, this my first in nine months it's going to be excellent to return again to Martini O'Clock at 8PM each night. Kid E I will tell what I already tell Kid A and Kid B I tell them if they want to know how much Mama worships them know that I forfeit Martini O' Clock for nine months for their benefit and I would NOT forfeit Martini's for ANYTHING else, so they know how much Mama worships them


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 2, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats, Lucy!
> ...



Careful on the martinis, you'll have Kid F in nine months


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 2, 2018)

Vastator said:


> Well done! You’re a credit to our people. We need more women like you.



I cannot comprehend women who do not want children, having kidlets is a natural situation and it's one reason why we are on this planet to have kidlets and you can have children and do everything else, having children has not prevented me from doing other things, many women think if they have children everything else is then ruined and it's not.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 2, 2018)

MarathonMike said:


> Congrats 5 kids wow!



Yes and yes!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 2, 2018)

miketx said:


> Congratulations!



I thank you Mike.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 2, 2018)

Vastator said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



That's just it.  I _*do*_ know.


----------



## Vastator (Sep 2, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Well done! You’re a credit to our people. We need more women like you.
> ...


The wellspring of our existence. Great honor to the mother.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 2, 2018)

Tom Horn said:


> NICE!  5 kids in 5 years?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think 6 in years, Kid C and Kid D born together but approx twenty minutes in difference and they do not look the same, so 5 kidlets in 6 years. 

*"You're gonna wear that thang out!"
*
Um 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I do not know what you are referring to, I am an innocent Catholic girl with a virgin mind....oh wait, hold on I forgot


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 2, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Hello,
> ...



We are now used to reduced sleep and also this is why we recommend quadruple Espressos 

A blessing yes, I have just been in to see Kid E and she is a precious blessing as are Kids A-D.


----------



## Vastator (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## EvilCat Breath (Sep 2, 2018)

Congrats on living through the ordeal.  I had one child.  That was enough.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 2, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> > NICE!  5 kids in 5 years?
> ...



He's talking about The Alphabet.


----------



## Kat (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## Pogo (Sep 2, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Tom Horn said:
> ...



Yanno what Oosie --- my parents when speaking to each other about us would call us by numbers.  "Here's what Number Three did today".  This may have reduced us to mere numbers but it did something else --- it kept them from being _limited _to 26.

Just sayin', you might wanna think about it....


----------



## Wyld Kard (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## HenryBHough (Sep 2, 2018)

Amazing.

Apparently you're wise far beyond your years.


----------



## night_son (Sep 2, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Hello,
> 
> So Kid E arrive yesterday September 1 morning at 10.22AM, she arrive two weeks before she arrive, she is of course gorgeous with blonde hair and blue eyes and weighing 7.5lbs and in length 51cm.
> 
> ...



Congratulations!


----------



## eagle1462010 (Sep 2, 2018)

Congrats...........


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 2, 2018)

Nice!!! She was in a hurry to get out and get on!!!!!


----------



## froggy (Sep 2, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Hello,
> 
> So Kid E arrive yesterday September 1 morning at 10.22AM, she arrive two weeks before she arrive, she is of course gorgeous with blonde hair and blue eyes and weighing 7.5lbs and in length 51cm.
> 
> ...


Good job mom. And I guess we're not getting a pic.


----------



## froggy (Sep 2, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> > NICE!  5 kids in 5 years?
> ...


So you're starting Lucy's colony


----------



## Pogo (Sep 2, 2018)

froggy said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Hello,
> ...



True dat.  We _never_ get pics.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 2, 2018)

So, apparently you didn't run into the confusion this couple were having...

Couple unable to conceive found to be having sex wrongly for 4 years


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 2, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> So, apparently you didn't run into the confusion this couple were having...
> 
> Couple unable to conceive found to be having sex wrongly for 4 years



   Anal?


----------



## froggy (Sep 2, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> So, apparently you didn't run into the confusion this couple were having...
> 
> Couple unable to conceive found to be having sex wrongly for 4 years


He kept singing her this song so she obliged


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 2, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> So, apparently you didn't run into the confusion this couple were having...
> 
> Couple unable to conceive found to be having sex wrongly for 4 years



   I didnt even read the article.
Someone is naive.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Sep 2, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> So, apparently you didn't run into the confusion this couple were having...
> 
> Couple unable to conceive found to be having sex wrongly for 4 years



Stinky.


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 3, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Hello,
> 
> So Kid E arrive yesterday September 1 morning at 10.22AM, she arrive two weeks before she arrive, she is of course gorgeous with blonde hair and blue eyes and weighing 7.5lbs and in length 51cm.
> 
> ...


Congratulations! My best wishes to you and the newborn baby, well actually to your whole family!


----------



## ZZ PUPPS (Sep 3, 2018)

Congrats!!


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 3, 2018)

When is the next one due?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 5, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Hello,
> 
> So Kid E arrive yesterday September 1 morning at 10.22AM, she arrive two weeks before she arrive, she is of course gorgeous with blonde hair and blue eyes and weighing 7.5lbs and in length 51cm.
> 
> ...



My Mama and Papa here assisting, also Mr. Lucy's Mama and Papa arrive from Trondheim yesterday or was it Monday I cannot remember, Mr. Lucy and me both very tired so are confused with days, what the day is also he was confused yesterday and thought it was August.

Total hours of sleep in this household since Monday = 6. Mr. Lucy assist with everything like with Kid's A-D, he is a very hands and feets on Papa, which is excellent that he is so involved with the kidlets.

Mr. Lucy like with Kid's A-D he is taking 6 months off his work, although he will go in one time each week as he has several patients who get very upset if they are given another psychiatrist and one time one went off their meds and threaten to throw their body from a window, so not a good situation, so he will go in one time a week for the 6 months.

Mama and Papa and Mr. Lucy's Mama and Papa now take care of Kid E and we are going to get some sleep. 

I have some PMs to respond to but I cannot respond to each as not the mental energy to do this, but after sleep I will respond etc.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 5, 2018)

Who can afford to take six months off work?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 6, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> Who can afford to take six months off work?



Who? Members of my family can, this is not unusual.


----------



## TNHarley (Sep 6, 2018)

Congrats Friend!!


----------



## TNHarley (Sep 6, 2018)

I know if i make a thread about having another kid, i dont want congratulations, you fuckers better be calling me a dumbass.
1 is enough for this guy!


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 6, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> I know if i make a thread about having another kid, i dont want congratulations, you fuckers better be calling me a dumbass.
> 1 is enough for this guy!



Why?


----------



## TNHarley (Sep 6, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > I know if i make a thread about having another kid, i dont want congratulations, you fuckers better be calling me a dumbass.
> ...


Just dont want any more. Some people just dont want a lot of kids.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 6, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Congrats Friend!!



Thanks! TN my favourite MUTHAFUCKAHHHHHHHHHH


----------

